# Need pokie pic for tattoo



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking for a good pic of a pokie in the famous pokie stance. Doesn't matter what species, going to customize it to fit the coloration and such of P. subfusca, and P. metallica. I am going to have matching pokie tats on the inside of my forearms . If you can help out, i would appreciate it! Thanks...

-Nate


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't know if I have any worthwhile pic's with good pokie poses, but if you want to check out my picture thread you might find one you like, pretty much like half of my thread is dedicated to pokies. When are you going to get it done?  I can't wait to see them when they are done, they are easily two of my favorites from the genus.  Good luck with finding the pose you want.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey I thought you quit spiders Nate haha!
Heres a couple images for ya







and here is the original design for the miranda shirt


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 26, 2009)

syndicate said:


>


 This one + color would make it awesome


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 26, 2009)

That P.metallica looks sick!  Send it to me and I'll inspect it for you, on the house.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Apr 27, 2009)

Gahh.. Camera Phone :wall:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Apr 27, 2009)

I advise against getting a tattoo of a tarantula. Reason being that its extremely hard to capture the true beauty of them with ink. A few members of this forum have gotten them done although I personally dont see the appeal, that is, unless you find an amazingly talented artist that can recreate the exact proportion, colour, etc.

Just my 0.02.


----------



## Flow (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 29, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> I advise against getting a tattoo of a tarantula. Reason being that its extremely hard to capture the true beauty of them with ink. A few members of this forum have gotten them done although I personally dont see the appeal, that is, unless you find an amazingly talented artist that can recreate the exact proportion, colour, etc.
> 
> Just my 0.02.


Are you kidding? I have seen plenty of fantastic looking tarantula/spider tattoos. My mom is a tattoo artist, and i have seen her tattoo plenty of things more difficult than a tarantula. 

As for the above pics, those are excellent, still not sure which one im gonna use, but i will keep you all updated ....


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 29, 2009)

Syn- I honestly don't think i will ever be able to completely leave this hobby. It is worse than a drug addiction! I get bored with it, decide to leave, then all sorts of new tarantulas start coming out and i get back into it. I can't escape!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Apr 29, 2009)

OK ok, i did a google search. There are some good ones out there, but there are also a lot of gross ones.

good one 
http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs24/f/2007/321/e/3/Spider_Tattoo_Poecilotheria_by_derechteBigfoot.jpg


----------



## Philth (Apr 29, 2009)

My friend reacently got one of my pics on his arm. ( Not that you would want the same exact tat)...







Crappy cell phone pic...






Later, Tom


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom, any way you could get a better picture of the tat?  I would like to see how detailed the artist made it.


----------



## Philth (Apr 29, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Tom, any way you could get a better picture of the tat?  I would like to see how detailed the artist made it.




Sure but since it aint my arm , you'll have to wait until I see my buddy again.  That pic is a little washed out from the lotion on the tat as well.

Later, Tom


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 29, 2009)

Philth said:


> Sure but since it aint my arm , you'll have to wait until I see my buddy again.  That pic is a little washed out from the lotion on the tat as well.
> 
> Later, Tom



Thanks, I just wanted to see how the detail turned out.


----------



## Miz (Apr 29, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Syn- I honestly don't think i will ever be able to completely leave this hobby. It is worse than a drug addiction! I get bored with it, decide to leave, then all sorts of new tarantulas start coming out and i get back into it. I can't escape!


Addictive hobby combined with addictive body modification.

I foresee intervention. :}

hope it turns out well for you


----------



## SNAFU (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm just trying to decide which T to use for my tat. I'm more into the black/gray ink and not so much color. Thinking of going with a geniculata or maybe P.regalis.
If you get yours picked out be sure & post up the pics of your ink!  Even though I said I would'nt get color done, the P.metallica is awesome!:clap:


----------



## Fluke (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea that tat looks pretty good, but like it was said, the detail. I feel that getting the appropriate detail for a Tarantula tat is very important! If I saw a tattoo that ended up looking great I would go to that person wherever they were. But honestly, they all look..... "cartoony?"

If someone had one done that they feel looks detailed (not necessarily colorful) I would be interested in seeing it!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 19, 2009)

Still looking for that perfect picture. I really want a view of a pokie in the famous pokie pose stretched out and taken from the top. If anyone has one, hook me up! I am getting the tattoo tommorrow!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 19, 2009)

I know it's a sling, but this is the pose you are talking about right?


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 19, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> I advise against getting a tattoo of a tarantula. Reason being that its extremely hard to capture the true beauty of them with ink. A few members of this forum have gotten them done although I personally dont see the appeal, that is, unless you find an amazingly talented artist that can recreate the exact proportion, colour, etc.
> 
> Just my 0.02.





jadespider1985 said:


> Are you kidding? I have seen plenty of fantastic looking tarantula/spider tattoos. My mom is a tattoo artist, and i have seen her tattoo plenty of things more difficult than a tarantula.


I think I understand what spyderowner69 is saying. 
I have seen some wonderful tattoo artwork, and know a couple of high end priced tattoo artists. Any of them who come from an art background will truthfully admit that there are techniques and subtleties that you just can't capture with ink that you can with fine art mediums. If you match up a great oil on canvas realist painter and a great tattoo artist it would almost laughable the difference in the degree of realism. I think that is all he was trying to say. Thats not saying there is no good tattoo artwork out there. He was just stating that he doesn't care for the lack of photo quality artwork you get with a tattoo, and frankly I agree with that statement.


----------

